# Polishing SS Top of Machine to Remove Tiny Scratches



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

During the first two weeks of ownership, I left two espresso cups atop my machine.
One was for my WDM paperclip, but now I've ditched in favour a few solid taps thanks to Dave's video (*and *I'm using a brush to clean the basket between brews - I am a proper disciple now!)

But the top is surprisingly scratched already. What do people use to polish it back up?

Thank you!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Theres autosol, but some can be quite coarse. Your best of starting with as fine a polish as possible, with a plush microfibre cloth.

I have some polish but cant for the life of me think of the name and its packed away.

Purlpe and silver box. Want to say mass or something.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yep maas


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it a brushed finish?


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

@Cuprajake I was wondering about car polish, and found this in the garage ...

@DavecUK I think this is brushed, do you agree? In your review of the Elizabeth, I note you have a cover on the top, presumably to avoid the little scratches.

I could try the polish on the unseen back of the machine ...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend trying to polish a brushed finish.

With mirror finish or brushed it usually ends badly.


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> I wouldn't recommend trying to polish a brushed finish.
> 
> With mirror finish or brushed it usually ends badly.


 Just a bit of a rub with a damp microfibre then?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

antinwales said:


> Just a bit of a rub with a damp microfibre then?


That's what I'd do.

I used silicone mat on top of mine which I picked up from Wilkos. Costs about £5 a roll and you cut to fit


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I kept it clean with a damp microfibre cloth every day and once a week cleaned the whole machine using Method Stainless Steel cleaner on a clean microfibre cloth. It's pretty gentle and leaves some protection behind.

Bought mine from Waitrose but I'm sure it's widely available. 
<img alt="IMG_2544.thumb.jpg.e7e08bf7734c895bb4b697dc4a1fd7b2.jpg" data-fileid="53436" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/IMG_2544.thumb.jpg.e7e08bf7734c895bb4b697dc4a1fd7b2.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="IMG_2545.thumb.jpg.a2901518c76c45b032906e8ba695c2ae.jpg" data-fileid="53437" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/IMG_2545.thumb.jpg.a2901518c76c45b032906e8ba695c2ae.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

salty said:


> I kept it clean with a damp microfibre cloth every day and once a week cleaned the whole machine using Method Stainless Steel cleaner on a clean microfibre cloth.


 Love it. Combine with the weekly Puly.


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

PS The AutoGlym did a lovely job. Still some micro scratches, but you've gotta be right up close.


----------

